

Show HN: Unbabel Integration with Zendesk. Multilingual Customer Support - Hersheezy
http://blog.unbabel.com/post/89045242638/unbabel-integration-for-zendesk-is-almost-here

======
gracaninja
Can I start using the integration if I join the Beta program?

